# Bike Rack in a Pickup Truck



## RajunCajun44 (Aug 12, 2012)

Call me a dumbass... but I have never understood why someone would mount their mountain bike on a bike rack in the back of a pickup truck when the bike could easily be laid down in the bed... 

I mean its a serious question because I see it all the time... I have been laying my mountain bike in the bed of my truck/s for 20 years now... 

Someone please explain it to me... :skep:


----------



## bigpedaler (Jan 29, 2007)

Some people consider the stability of a secured bike in the truck bed to be preferable -- the bike doesn't slide around as you drive.

Oh, BTW...since you had the idea...you're a dumbass. (J/K)


----------



## RajunCajun44 (Aug 12, 2012)

bigpedaler said:


> Some people consider the stability of a secured bike in the truck bed to be preferable -- the bike doesn't slide around as you drive.
> 
> Oh, BTW...since you had the idea...you're a dumbass. (J/K)


not sure why we worry about a bike sliding around in the bed of a truck after beating it to hell on the trail..


----------



## toyotatacomaTRD (Apr 4, 2012)

MtbAZ44 said:


> Call me a dumbass... but I have never understood why someone would mount their mountain bike on a bike rack in the back of a pickup truck when the bike could easily be laid down in the bed...
> 
> I mean its a serious question because I see it all the time... I have been laying my mountain bike in the bed of my truck/s for 20 years now...
> 
> Someone please explain it to me... :skep:


You must never ride with anyone else...

If you lay two bikes on their side and have them bounce around.... Chances are, you will cause damage to one or both of the bikes. Nothing like damaging the sanction of a $1,000 fork because you didn't take 30 seconds to secure the bikes.

On another note, I like the security of locking my bike in the bed of my truck when I run into the store to grab something. I currently use the Rocky Mounts Clutch SD.


----------



## WarBoom (Dec 13, 2011)

Using 3 fork mounts on my tool box and then placing 4 other bikes over my tailgate I hauled 7 bikes at once, all with no damage and no pain in the azz removing the bikes. Ever thrown 2 bikes in the bed? Bet it too a lot longer to pull them out then it did goin in. And a fork lock with a cable thru the frame makes me feel so much better when I go inside a gas station for a minute.


----------



## Huskywolf (Feb 8, 2012)

I secure my bike upright in the bed with two straps. Not only does it look cool but bike wont slide around.

~Regards


----------



## RajunCajun44 (Aug 12, 2012)

toyotatacomaTRD said:


> You must never ride with anyone else...
> 
> If you lay two bikes on their side and have them bounce around.... Chances are, you will cause damage to one or both of the bikes. Nothing like damaging the sanction of a $1,000 fork because you didn't take 30 seconds to secure the bikes.
> 
> On another note, I like the security of locking my bike in the bed of my truck when I run into the store to grab something. I currently use the Rocky Mounts Clutch SD.


I don't always ride alone, but I almost always ride to the trail by myself... 2 bikes together may pose an issue.. I agree...

I always keep the derauilleurs up and I also have a brinks cable and a pad lock that I lock to a eye bolt that is attached to my toolbox... I think is much faster to lock this way than using a rack..

whatever floats your boat, I just don't get it.. I actually did have one of those fork mounts in my truck but I ended up never using them because I always found it faster just to lay the bike down..


----------



## cookiedough (Nov 14, 2006)

alone - laid down, with friends, in rack 
Toyota Taco

float that boat.


----------



## Scarsandtears (Sep 18, 2010)

cookiedough said:


> alone - laid down, with friends, in rack
> Toyota Taco
> 
> float that boat.


:thumbsup:


----------



## RajunCajun44 (Aug 12, 2012)

cookiedough said:


> alone - laid down, with friends, in rack
> Toyota Taco
> 
> float that boat.


exactly... just ride :thumbsup:


----------



## skiahh (Dec 26, 2003)

MtbAZ44 said:


> Call me a dumbass... but I have never understood why someone would mount their mountain bike on a bike rack in the back of a pickup truck when the bike could easily be laid down in the bed...
> 
> I mean its a serious question because I see it all the time... I have been laying my mountain bike in the bed of my truck/s for 20 years now...
> 
> Someone please explain it to me... :skep:


OK, dumbass (you said to call you that  ), as others have noted, carrying more than one bike in the back is a problem for any distance that you wouldn't want to ride.

Also, by mounting bikes in a rack either in or over the bed, you get your bed space for gear. That way, you can put 4 bikes on the rack and 4 guys in the truck (if you have a back seat) and still have room for camelbaks, shoes and whatnot. And, on the way home, you can put stinky wet clothes in the bed and not in the cab, too.

That's just one reason, but a good one, in my book.

And as a bonus of having a rack in place, when I evacuated from the Waldo Canyon fire, I had 6 bikes mounted on racks plus a boat load of stuff I had room to take with me to a safe haven.


----------



## whoopwhoop (Nov 7, 2008)

I have a fork mount on the front rail of my bed. I have a tool box in my bed and I'm usually carrying a four foot ladder in the bed as well. I couldn't lay my bikes down if I wanted to. I use a shuttle pad for my DH bike, but for for my Mojo I don't see any reason to add premature wear just because of neglecting it when transporting. So there's your reasons, dumbass.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

skiahh said:


> And as a bonus of having a rack in place, when I evacuated from the Waldo Canyon fire, I had 6 bikes mounted on racks plus a boat load of stuff I had room to take with me to a safe haven.


Here is a pic of my truck when evacuating from Waldo. I think I eventually had 6 or 7 bikes in there with no rack. Worked fine for a short trip (8 miles), but I wouldn't want to do a road trip with all those bikes crammed in there.


WaldoEvac by bbaker22, on Flickr

I don't use racks in my truck. When solo, I just lay my bike down in the bed. Even when taking multiple (up to 3 bikes), I just bungee cord the bikes to the sides and front to keep them from banging around. I have considered getting the racks that mount on the outside of the bed to preserve more bed room for camping...

Bike Rack Adapter Kit | Softopper


----------



## thundervega (Aug 31, 2012)

Lying or Standing, it all depends on how you rope them or secure them.


----------



## GtownViking (Jul 27, 2012)

I have a fork mount mounted to a 2x6. I then place the 2x6 in the slots of my truck bed up by the cab. Lock my bike in and go. If I need the full length of the bed, I pull the 2x6 out and go about my business. Otheiwse, it just stays in there.


----------



## jaycastlerock (Jul 31, 2009)

Why can I not look at the title of this thread not read it as "gun rack in a pick up truck." Might be fitting actually.


----------



## El Salt (Oct 18, 2004)

I like my truck, and my bikes too much!


----------



## Surly29 (Jun 8, 2009)

MtbAZ44 said:


> not sure why we worry about a bike sliding around in the bed of a truck after beating it to hell on the trail..


Personally, if I damage something on the trail, "oh well", that's part of riding and at least I was out having fun when it happened. If something gets damaged on the drive to the trailhead, though, I'd be really pissed off.

Your right though, chances of anything happening to your bike from sliding around the bed are minimal. I did it for years in various trucks or wagons. A rack just adds a little peace of mind and looks nicer.

I like my Thule Insta-gater.
Super fast to load without taking the front wheel off, although the (optional) lock is useless if your tailgate doesn't lock. I prefer a cable and pad lock anyway, so I can run it through the wheels.


----------



## FujNoob (Dec 20, 2009)

Previous truck I stood the bike up in the back and secured it with straps. Current truck has a camper top so I use a hitch rack. I just don't like it laying in the back bouncing and sliding around. Short of somebody rear ending my truck I think the rack has the least potential for any damage.


I've seen some pretty creative ways people transport to the trail on and in all makes of vehicles. I've been most impressed by the guy who made a mount to carry his on a dirt bike.


----------



## RajunCajun44 (Aug 12, 2012)

Surly29 said:


> and looks nicer.


I think we are onto the real reason... :thumbsup: Sincere thanks for your honesty...


----------



## BigKahuna (Jan 19, 2004)

Why would any biker spend $4000 on a bike then not have it sitting upright as he drives around town showing it off? If you laid it over, people might think you have a Huffy!

I use these with bikes with QR axles...and a pair of tie down straps with bikes that don't. Never had any issues with either. And tie downs are cheap and easy.


----------



## skiahh (Dec 26, 2003)

baker said:


> Here is a pic of my truck when evacuating from Waldo. I think I eventually had 6 or 7 bikes in there with no rack. Worked fine for a short trip (8 miles), but I wouldn't want to do a road trip with all those bikes crammed in there.
> 
> I don't use racks in my truck. When solo, I just lay my bike down in the bed. Even when taking multiple (up to 3 bikes), I just bungee cord the bikes to the sides and front to keep them from banging around. I have considered getting the racks that mount on the outside of the bed to preserve more bed room for camping...


With 6 bikes, I still had room for 2 fire safes, some Persian rugs I picked up while deployed and lots of other stuff. The back seat was full of a Newfoundland and a Springer Spaniel dog and the front with a cat carrier and various stuff. Having the bed available while still hauling 6 bikes was a huge bonus; more than having it available for camping gear with bikes on top, too!


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

To each their own if you ask me, I have a hitch mounted bike rack I use on my truck when I haul 2 or more bikes because I don't want to lay them down on each other. Plus, if you are on a long trip, you can use the bed space for coolers, luggage, etc....


----------



## RajunCajun44 (Aug 12, 2012)

Anyone ever have an issue with the fork mount style on rough roads ? Like the fork bending from being swayed violently back and forth ?


----------



## norton55 (Oct 5, 2005)

Try shore style.


----------



## RajunCajun44 (Aug 12, 2012)

norton, looks interesting ! how are they secured to the bed ? or are they ?


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

MtbAZ44 said:


> Anyone ever have an issue with the fork mount style on rough roads ? Like the fork bending from being swayed violently back and forth ?


Back in the day, I had a Ford Ranger. I had the aforementioned 2x6 and fork mount setup. I beat the crap outta that setup (4 wheeling into remote places) and never had any issues with fork bending. I think real mountain biking exerts far larger forces on your fork/bike.


----------



## RajunCajun44 (Aug 12, 2012)

baker, I had a mount in 1996 that I could never get my bike secure on... It always slipped off on rough roads and ended up breaking my fork... It could be that I was a poor grad student and I bought the cheapest one... don't remember the actual mount I had but I hated it...


----------



## joshman108 (Jul 6, 2009)

Ya. The ONLY reason to have a bike rack in a truck sub three bikes is aesthetics. It definitely looks sexy. Especially if you have a nice rig.

Two bikes? Have them lay on opposites sides of the bed. Works great.
In my 8 ft bed Im sure I could fit 3 or maybe even 4 without having them even touch.


----------



## norton55 (Oct 5, 2005)

MtbAZ44 said:


> norton, looks interesting ! how are they secured to the bed ? or are they ?


With that many bikes we don't worry about tying them down. If it's only 1 or 2 then we use tie down straps so the bikes don't slide into each other.


----------



## 13MWZ (Aug 31, 2012)

I used a hitch mounted rack on my full sized pickup for a while. I screwed my back and shoulder up while deployed and loading/unloading a bike in the bed was a pain in the rear at best. Talk all the trash you want about how anybody transports their bikes......at least theyre riding.

I lost the rack in my divorce....litteraly! So untill I can get another loading/unloading takes me a bit so I dont hurt myself more. I also have to limit myself on the trail.....but atleast I'm out there and off the coutch!


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

Like Norton, I go tailgating to the trail head when carrying more than 1 bike.










The truck seats 6 and I can hold 6 across the tailgate and have room at the front of the bead for another 1 or 2 using a 2x4 with a fork mount spanning the bed in the groves in the bedliner.


----------



## xl_cheese (Jan 6, 2004)

I don't always ride alone. But when I do, I prefer a bike rack.


----------



## DirtyHank (Jul 2, 2012)

Our Thule Rack works for both our road and mountain bikes.

Mounting them outside the vehicle exposed to either this moron:








(or a soccer mom in an SUV, a texter, sexter, or any other of your typical impatient idiot drivers we have around here is not acceptable.

Hank


----------



## Live2rideUtah (Jan 3, 2012)

For me it's just a matter of keeping my stuff nice and not getting it all beat up and thrashing around in transit to the trail. Same reason why I wash my truck too I pay a decent price for nice stuff and want it too last as long as possible and keep it in good shape. More power to the people who can just toss it in and go as I am way to OCD to do it.


----------



## El Salt (Oct 18, 2004)

Live2rideUtah said:


> For me it's just a matter of keeping my stuff nice and not getting it all beat up and thrashing around in transit to the trail. Same reason why I wash my truck too I pay a decent price for nice stuff and want it too last as long as possible and keep it in good shape. More power to the people who can just toss it in and go as I am way to OCD to do it.


Me exactly! Glad to know there are at least two of us that are that nuts / OCD.


----------



## Live2rideUtah (Jan 3, 2012)

El Salt said:


> Me exactly! Glad to know there are at least two of us that are that nuts / OCD.


thought I was the only nuts one out there with a little OCD, I even look forward to washing the bike and making sure my chain is spotless once I am done with my ride.


----------



## Xcisok (Jul 12, 2011)

Huskywolf said:


> I secure my bike upright in the bed with two straps. Not only does it look cool but bike wont slide around.
> 
> ~Regards


Me too :thumbsup: Strap it in moto style, Every says that it looks awsome


----------



## ltk1144 (Dec 16, 2011)

Because we can fit 7 bikes in a 5 1/2 ft bed with good stability even while going fast off road on top of it being filled to the brim with camping gear. Nuff said.


----------



## El Salt (Oct 18, 2004)

Live2rideUtah said:


> thought I was the only nuts one out there with a little OCD, I even look forward to washing the bike and making sure my chain is spotless once I am done with my ride.


Drives some of my friends crazy, or maybe I should say, makes them think I am, but.... My bikes, and the ones I maintain, run quiet and smooth. Can't even remember the last time I've had a "Mechanical". Luckily, I enjoy cleaning and maintaining my stuff.

Anyway, glad to know there are other nut cases out there!


----------



## DirtyHank (Jul 2, 2012)

I think I'm OCD (does our truck and bikes look OCD) but I don't know what OCD means.

Hank 

P.S. Oh, Obsessive/Compulsive Disorder? Definately


----------

